# Back Disk Brakes?



## the_new_kid (Nov 12, 2004)

On a '92 nisssan sentra was there a model that had all around disk brakes? Or is there a way when i change my brakes that i can simply buy disks for the rear and bolt them on?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

the_new_kid said:


> On a '92 nisssan sentra was there a model that had all around disk brakes? Or is there a way when i change my brakes that i can simply buy disks for the rear and bolt them on?


no, you would need the calipers as well. but unless your doing heavy track racing you dont need to do this mod, its really just a "status" mod what is it like 80%? of the braking is handled in the front and im more than possitive that the drums can handle the left over 20%


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

the_new_kid said:


> On a '92 nisssan sentra was there a model that had all around disk brakes? Or is there a way when i change my brakes that i can simply buy disks for the rear and bolt them on?


The se-r has all wheel disc brakes.


----------



## Avshi750 (Jan 13, 2003)

i believe the LE w/ ABS brakes had four wheel disk too. but 1.6pete is right on...


1.6pete said:


> its really just a "status" mod what is it like 80%? of the braking is handled in the front


i did the rear drum to disc just because i wanted the look of four wheel disc - i hate the look of drum brakes - recently i was under the car and decided to take a look at the brakes, front pads and disc were wearing normally but the rear pads and discs look like they are new. might need an NX or altima MC to get more brake force out of the rear.

IMO unless you are going to match a Fastbrakes front setup w/ Maxima rear brake setup, the drum to disc swap is only for show.


----------

